# Sub for new Paradigms?



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

I just purchased some Paradigm V5 Monitors.Pair of Titans,CC-290,and a pair of Mini Monitors. My living room is about 16x16 with 8 foot ceilings. Now I am looking for a sub. What would you recommend?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

What is your budget? If you can find a used Servo-15 (Paradigm) for a good price, that would be a great match. (I loved mine). Of course, I am prejudiced toward SVS, so that is what I would recommend for a new sub. If you have $14,000 the new Velodyn 1815 is a great sub. If you only have around $125 I owned a Sylvania 12" sub that did quite will. Let us know. Dennis


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

I am in an apartment,but I still want to get a sub,I'll just play it at normal levels.I have about $500 to spend.Doesnt have to be new,I would consider buynig used. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Being partial to SVS is a good thing... :yes:

You can look around for a used sub, not sure you'll find a Servo-15 for $500 though... if you do, jump all over it quick... :T

Consider the PB10-NSD. I had the ISD version in my great room (read huge) and WOTW sounded very good. The new drivers supposedly make this sub even better. If you can stand $600 + shipping... go for the PB12.


----------

